

Ask HN: If you had a choice, which startup would you join today? - vishalzone2002

If you could ignore factors like location, etc and base on all the factors that matter like interesting projects, technologies, growth, benefits,etc. which startup would you join today?
======
vishalzone2002
I would add Slack and Zenefits as well

------
DevFactor
Cloudflare. I used to work at F5 and everyone pretended they didn't exist.
Than all of the sudden they have like half of the market in their pocket.
Taking an old product, making it seemless and offering it for freemium.

~~~
vishalzone2002
Definitely a good one... Cloudflare and Docker caught up very quickly...

